# too much sodium?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Fortinos is having a sale on their chicken drumsticks right now. $1.99 a pound for Presidents Choice chicken drumsticks. Sodium is 75mcg per 100g. Is that too much? Such a good deal, and I need to stock up on chicken again....


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Isn't the rule less than 4mg per 100g? I'm not positive on that. But, a mcg is 1/100 (or is it 1/1000) of a g. It's definitely less. So, IMO that should be fine. But I could be way off base. I really have no idea. Just ignore me. haha


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

There are 1000 mcg in a mg and 1,000,000 mcg in a gram. I think that makes this chicken 0.075mg of sodium per 100g.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay  Im going to stock up tomorrow lol. I always forget what the rule with sodium is hwell:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Crap I made a mistake. The drumsticks have 85mg per 100g. Thats way too much, isnt it -.- and I just bought 4 packs lol. I dont know why I thought it said mcg >.<


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

Aw that sucks that it was so much higher than you thought  
If you just bought it maybe it's not too late to take it back?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My mom grabbed it for me when she was going to the grocery store. No reciept -.-. So I cant feed it to Ruby at all?


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I've heard of people soaking enhanced meat in water to remove some of the salt. Maybe someone here has done this?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes you can soak it in water to remove some of the salt content. Almost all of the chicken we can find around here has way too much sodium so I soak on a regular basis.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

you want to feed meat with less than 100 mg per 4 oz so I think you are ok with that unless I did the math wrong


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> Fortinos is having a sale on their chicken drumsticks right now. $1.99 a pound for Presidents Choice chicken drumsticks. Sodium is 75mcg per 100g. Is that too much? Such a good deal, and I need to stock up on chicken again....


you're good. buy away. 

100 mg. per 4 ounce serving is the guideline. for smaller dogs, i try to get even lower than that.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Yes you can soak it in water to remove some of the salt content. Almost all of the chicken we can find around here has way too much sodium so I soak on a regular basis.



i wish that were true.....once it's in the structure of the protein, the amount that can be removed is not very much. i realise that something is better than nothing, but the added salt is already in the tissue of the protein.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

About how much is actually drawn out? Is it enough to even make a difference at all?


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

So does a dog require a small amount of salt in their diets?


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Ugh the battle of finding good deals on meat that *isn't* enhanced...Yesterday I saw a whole turkey at Walmart that was sooo cheap...I can't remember exactly, I think like $.68 a pound! Seven something for the whole thing...amazing deal. LOADED with sodium. I was so disappointed. 

When buying cases of meats, how do you know that stuff isn't enhanced?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Isn't the rule less than 4mg per 100g? I'm not positive on that. But, a mcg is 1/100 (or is it 1/1000) of a g. It's definitely less. So, IMO that should be fine. But I could be way off base. I really have no idea. Just ignore me. haha


That totally cracked me up.

Kat it's fine!!! 100 grams is about 3.5 ounces. You don't need to soak it or anything.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

skadoosh said:


> So does a dog require a small amount of salt in their diets?


I think every mammal needs salt. however, there is salt occurring naturally in food. I would never add it to a dog's food.

i have a dog with mitral valve disease and I know the unenhanced chicken I feed her has a certain amount of salt in it, but it came with the chicken so I can't help it.

Stinky, i would not buy chicken that didn't tell me whether it was enhanced. Actually, I wouldn't buy most meats.

I know the dog food supplier meat is not enhanced. At the butcher, I ask. If they can't tell me I don't buy it.


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

So do dogs require a small amount of salt in their diet?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

skadoosh said:


> So do dogs require a small amount of salt in their diet?


NO! They get it naturally, from the meat they eat. It should never be added. I'm sure dogs can handle a little bit of sodium like in Kat's chicken, but they sure don't need it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> About how much is actually drawn out? Is it enough to even make a difference at all?


not enough to make it worth your while to buy.

if fed on occasion, it's no biggie. but fed all the time, it can put a strain on the kidneys.

the rule of thumb is no more than 100 MG(milligrams) per 4 ounce serving 

every mammal, as xelill says, needs sodium. but as with humans, not very much.

we can tell when we've ingested too much......so can dogs.


----------



## skadoosh (Jun 11, 2012)

xellil said:


> NO! They get it naturally, from the meat they eat. It should never be added. I'm sure dogs can handle a little bit of sodium like in Kat's chicken, but they sure don't need it.


Sorry, I didn't see your first response to my question lol. I've never added salt to my dogs food, I was just curious if just feeding raw meat that there was enough sodium in the diet. 
Not to hijack this thread but what would you consider a necessary supplement to add to a raw diet?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

skadoosh said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your first response to my question lol. I've never added salt to my dogs food, I was just curious if just feeding raw meat that there was enough sodium in the diet.
> Not to hijack this thread but what would you consider a necessary supplement to add to a raw diet?


Actually, little to none. They say if you aren't feeding grass fed meats you should supplement with fish oil or the real thing. I feed sardines and mackerel mostly even though most of my meat is also grass fed. It's because farm-raised meat has very little omega three oils.

I believe you can't have too many good oils. I have a dog with heart disease, and those oils are very critical for her heart. 

But I do not give capsules. It's all in the food.

I also supplement with glucosamine with dogs that have potential for joint damage (big dogs mostly) if i wasn't feeding enough heads and feet of animals, which has alot of that in it.

My question was how much is enough? I'm not sure. So since I have one dog with really bad arthritis and another dog with a little bit, I do supplement glucosamine. however, I'm pretty sure I don't need it. It's for me, not them.

the beauty of PMR is that really, all you need is PMR. I have fed so many supplements (I had two kitchen cabinets devoted to "extras" for my dogs) it's a real joy to just toss them a piece of meat and know it's all in there.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

xellil said:


> That totally cracked me up.


LOL Glad I could provide some amusement. My brain does NOT work properly sometimes. Well, a lot of the time... =\ haha




magicre said:


> the rule of thumb is no more than 100 MG(milligrams) per 4 ounce serving


Why am I incapable of remembering that number? hahaha thanks re!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought 60 chicken drumsticks, and 18 pork chops for 36$. I asked the butcher to make sure the pork wasnt enhanced. Such a good deal, I wish these sales happened more often! Approx 80 meals for Ruby 

So funny, when I first got my 5 cu.ft chest freezer for her I was like "holy this is so huge! Ill never be able to fill it!" now its like "ughhh I wish I got a bigger freezer!" its literally stocked to the maximum. I think I may need to invest in another freezer when I move :tongue:


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Nice deal! I just bought a 5.0 cu. ft chest freezer as well...now that you say you've filled it so easily, I'm worried I'll have the same problem. I'm about to start ordering cases...hopefully I'll have enough room. 

You could always check craig's list for nice freezer deals...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

If I could turn back time, I would have bought a 7-10cu.ft one to be honest lol. But, Im just going to get a second freezer which will be for unportioned meats, especially when there are sales like this going on, I would have cleared the shelf if I had the freezer space. In total I got 10 packages of the drumsticks, so 100 drumsticks from yesterday and today lol.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

You are so lucky to find so much unenhanced meats. I'm having a lot of trouble. Very few things (at least for poultry) appear to be unenhanced.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Kat said:


> If I could turn back time, I would have bought a 7-10cu.ft one to be honest lol. But, Im just going to get a second freezer which will be for unportioned meats, especially when there are sales like this going on, I would have cleared the shelf if I had the freezer space. In total I got 10 packages of the drumsticks, so 100 drumsticks from yesterday and today lol.


I have no problem finding unenhanced meats. 

We have a 7.0 chest freezer now. 

We are thinking of buying an upright freezer and a small fridge for thawing meals. Our 3 dogs combined weigh 200 lbs.

Bella is still on left over kibble and Max is still growing at 1.7 years old!

We just joined a co-op too, orders begin at the end of this month!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

hi. my name is re. 

feeding raw has turned me into a protein collector.

we started with a 7 cu.ft. chest freezer for our garage for the stuff i cook in bulk.

then we went raw.

then we started networking and joined a co op. my downfall.

then we got another upright freezer

as you get more and more into raw feeding, one thing leads to another, especially from the forums.....you'll start locating co ops or sources or slaughterhouses or craig's list.

pretty soon, you will be a member of the club of protein collectors.

my dogs eat less than a pound a day. they occupy the entirety of the chest freezer, the entirety minus one drawer in the upright freezer and most of the shelf in the refrig/freezer in the house. 

as to supplements, it all depends on what you believe....and what you think is necessary for your dogs..

i have dogs who were not weaned to raw. they have had, in the past, vaccinations....because of this, i feel it necessary to support their immune systems.

so they get mostly grass fed/grass finished...but i'm not going to fool myself into thinking all of it is....

they get a very good fish oil with E...
they get spirulina
they get red marine algae
my old girl gets connectin for joint support

in times of need, for instance, when bubba got warts, they both got probiotics and other supps....so far, my old girl doesn't have warts and bubba's have stopped. i believe that the supps i gave them helped her to not get the warts and helped his to stay limited.


----------

